# Happy Birthday Athena



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Today Athena turns 1.








It has been quit the year watching her grow into the gorgeous girl she has become.I can't wait to see what the next 10+ yrs bring.
Happy Birthday Pretty Girl.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woof Day Athena and many more !!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful 
Your Big Cousin Turned 4 today too


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

Happy 1st Athena.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought I would add some pictures of her growing over the year.
She has gone from this a week before we picked her up.








To this.Never mind the date stamp it's wrong.
























Christmas 08








To this about a month ago.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday you gorgeous girl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG what a cutie she was as a pup 
and what a gorgeous Girl she has become


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I just can't believe how they change in a years time.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

No kidding and keep on changing


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

We had a good day.We went for a walk before noon.I made chicken and rice for supper for her and Lexi.We played ball after they ate and she almost got her first taste of the sprinkler.It was so close but she got away before it came back her way.In a little bit I have an Ice Cream with bananas surprise waiting.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy moly, she is drop-dead gorgeous. I also love the pic with Lexi, who looks like she's afraid she'll be eaten.

Speaking of eating, I'm only a couple of hours from you. What time is the ice cream being served? I'm on my way.

Jennifer


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you.Sorry the ice cream has come and gone.The kids were getting impatient and I don't mean the 4 legged ones.Maybe for Lexi's birthday in June.
Are you in NH or a surrounding state?


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy birthday, Athena
She is a beautiful girl. Hope she enjoyed her birthday meal and dessert.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh happy b'day pupper!!! She's such a pretty young lady!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She sure is.She will always be my big puppy.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

pretty girl!!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Athena! Wolfie sends you his best birthday woofs, from one Taurean to another!


----------

